# affiliate software for Virtuemart/Joomla



## patjqm (Oct 13, 2008)

Hello

We are building our T website with Joomla and VM and learning a lot . It is very exciting experience .
Later we will try to add a good T designer , but for the moment we will sell the shirts and designs readymade ( eventually with add of name/text)
Whatw e are looking for is to offer the possibility to other websites to sell our items ( kind of dropshipping) 
So how can we manage that a potential affiliate/reseller visit our website, chooses the products he like and have them on his site to sell .
Are there existing possibilities? Maybe from other branch than T shirt?

Many thanks 
Patrick


----------

